# Deconetwork Alternative



## gassafedirect (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi
Does anyone know of an alternative to Deconetwork that is available in the UK?
I have been with Deco for the best part of 3 years, I have spent £1000's in monthly fees and design fees because their templates are dire. My site is still not operational. The support is non existent and when you eventually do make contact with someone they make you feel like a burden.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## isiolo (Jun 3, 2012)

Great information for me to know and completely explains my problem. This is my second Month with Deco, I'm in the US and still, we cannot take the site LIVE! 

I don't know if Inksoft is in UK, but I'm looking at their product.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

gassafedirect said:


> Hi
> Does anyone know of an alternative to Deconetwork that is available in the UK?
> I have been with Deco for the best part of 3 years, I have spent £1000's in monthly fees and design fees because their templates are dire. My site is still not operational. The support is non existent and when you eventually do make contact with someone they make you feel like a burden.
> Thanks in advance.


They don't care. I left for the same reasons as you about 2 months ago. When you leave they'll give you this nice little form to fill out about why you are leaving that will popup and tell you how important your feedback is and that someone will call you. They won't.


----------



## Mietek (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi,
I am sorry for an inconvenience on your end. I have been able to track your support requests with our company and I have reviewed our response.
I understand that you want to integrate some aspects of the DecoNetwork platform into your existing non DecoNetwork site. We have been able to supply you with some information to achieve this but we have a policy not to do any direct development work on 3rd party sites. However, we have offered assistance on your DecoNetwork site and we would sincerely like to help you take your site live. One of my colleagues has contacted you again today to discuss how we can move things forward with your account.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks to @isiolo for taking the time to talk with me on Sunday / Saturday. A very enjoyable conversation and I'm glad we can easily resolve a few of your concerns. A confirmation that your ideas of printable embroidery and a few others are being looked into for our team so hopefully I can share some more good news with you soon.

Again please reach out to us at any time either by calling our support line or submitting a support ticket.


Cheers,
Brenden


----------



## isiolo (Jun 3, 2012)

isiolo said:


> Great information for me to know and completely explains my problem. This is my second Month with Deco, I'm in the US and still, we cannot take the site LIVE!
> 
> I don't know if Inksoft is in UK, but I'm looking at their product.


I think it's appropriate to give an update on this. I'm not sure if any one of you has gotten any help. Brenden connected with me and he resolved for all my problems - he's very understanding and diligent, a far cry from what I was thinking about Deco. I don't mean to direct all support to him but give him a try!


----------



## isiolo (Jun 3, 2012)

Mietek said:


> Hi,
> I am sorry for an inconvenience on your end. I have been able to track your support requests with our company and I have reviewed our response.
> I understand that you want to integrate some aspects of the DecoNetwork platform into your existing non DecoNetwork site. We have been able to supply you with some information to achieve this but we have a policy not to do any direct development work on 3rd party sites. However, we have offered assistance on your DecoNetwork site and we would sincerely like to help you take your site live. One of my colleagues has contacted you again today to discuss how we can move things forward with your account.


Mietek, If it's ok with you let me try and connect with you by email, the support tickets that you have have been overtaken by the recent discussion/help with Brenden. Also, I'm not looking to integrating to a non-deco site, not sure what 3rd party reference refers to.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

isiolo said:


> I think it's appropriate to give an update on this. I'm not sure if any one of you has gotten any help. Brenden connected with me and he resolved for all my problems - he's very understanding and diligent, a far cry from what I was thinking about Deco. I don't mean to direct all support to him but give him a try!


Hi 

Yeah as I said during our call it's clear we've not made it very clear what support is available in DecoNetwork. This obviously left a feeling that DecoNetwork is not here to help, but I assure you we are 

The original posters issue related to custom development on their own non-DecoNetwork website which, while we understand is often a need, it's something DecoNetwork can't offer at this time. We certainly offer APIs and web services to allow this, but the 3rd party site owner would need to acquire their own local developer which would actually be far more cost effective anyway.

While I don't want to take posts away from this forum we do have a DecoNetwork specific forum on our site which has over 7,000 users who are happy to share and contribute ideas.

Anyway thanks for sharing your thoughts 

Brenden


----------



## isiolo (Jun 3, 2012)

brenden said:


> Hi
> 
> Yeah as I said during our call it's clear we've not made it very clear what support is available in DecoNetwork. This obviously left a feeling that DecoNetwork is not here to help, but I assure you we are
> 
> ...


I'm still confused what this refers to "...related to custom development on their own non-DecoNetwork website which, while we understand is often a need, it's something DecoNetwork can't offer at this time. We certainly offer APIs and web services to allow this, but the 3rd party site ..."

I'm not sure if it is addressing any of my tickets, I do not have external sites off of Deco. 
Regardless, I think you're addressing/resolving my concerns per prior communications.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Ahh sorry this was referring to gassafedirect issue where it was requested we do some custom development on a non-deconetwork website. Unfortunately this is not a service we can offer, but any web contractor can be used for this.


----------



## isiolo (Jun 3, 2012)

brenden said:


> Ahh sorry this was referring to gassafedirect issue where it was requested we do some custom development on a non-deconetwork website. Unfortunately this is not a service we can offer, but any web contractor can be used for this.


still, a mystery to me. I do not need a third party integration, I do not have a non-deco website.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes of course  Just explaining the issue gassafedirect had. We certainly do have APIs available but site owners do need to acquire their developers to make use of those APIs.

Cheers,
Brenden


----------



## isiolo (Jun 3, 2012)

brenden said:


> Yes of course  Just explaining the issue gassafedirect had. We certainly do have APIs available but site owners do need to acquire their developers to make use of those APIs.
> 
> Cheers,
> Brenden



 Phew! Got it.


----------



## prarieshrimps (Jun 16, 2013)

Ink Soft is looking more and more enticing. Deconetwork has been nothing but a big disappointment.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi prairieshrimps,

I'm sorry to hear you are disappointed in DecoNetwork. Is there anything in particular I could help you with, or could you elaborate any more?

Feel free to PM me your details and DecoNetwork site so I can look into any issue for you. 


Many thanks,
Brenden


----------



## isiolo (Jun 3, 2012)

prarieshrimps said:


> Ink Soft is looking more and more enticing. Deconetwork has been nothing but a big disappointment.


Agreed. I hear you!


----------



## Solltirol (Mar 25, 2012)

Im with you on that. Im a member for months now and have hands money over for a hours private demo. Money for website. 
Missing all my deadlines. And still not up and running.

Unless something changes there end. I will give a full detailed experience.


----------



## clearmountain (Sep 26, 2017)

Haven't heard good things about their service.


----------

